# Div Layer nicht scrollbar



## Flockemock (19. April 2004)

Div Layers als "Frametechnik" benutzt kann man ja nicht scrollen (mit dem Mausrad) mit ( ich glaube ) allen Browsern.

Kann man das irgendwie beheben ?

Vielen Dank


----------



## xxenon (19. April 2004)

Vielleicht könntest du deine Frage nochmal stellen und so formulieren, dass hervorgeht was du wirklich wissen willst.


Wenn ich deine momentane Formulierung richtig interpretiere, könnte die Lösung für dein Problem das iFrame sein:


siehe SelfHTML


regards...


----------



## Flockemock (20. April 2004)

Weiß nicht was ich da noch schreiben soll? Man kann Div Layer halt nicht mir dem Mausrad scrollen. Und iFrames will ich nicht benutzen, weil man wenn man nur die Adresse der Seite eingibt, die im iFrame wiedergegebn wird auch nur die Seite angezeigt wird und nicht die Navigation drum herrum. 

ICh will Div Layers auch mit dem Mausrad scrollen können. Geht das ?


----------



## xxenon (20. April 2004)

Also wenn du unbedingt Layer verwenden willst, könntest du DHTML verwenden. Dann musst du aber auch das komplette Scrollen etc. selbst programmieren.

Such einfach mal ein bisschen rum, nach DHTML Scrollbar oder so (auf tutorials.de, google, scriptsearch, etc.), ich bin sicher es gibt sehr gute fertige Scripten dafür.


mfg.


----------



## Flockemock (20. April 2004)

eine andere Alernative als Layer gibt es doch nicht oder ?


----------



## xxenon (20. April 2004)

hm...

Also wenn du keine Frames oder iFrames verwenden willst, blieben nur noch Java oder Flash als mir bekannte Möglichkeiten. Hast schon mal überlegt das Ganze mit Flash zu realisieren?


regards


----------



## Gumbo (20. April 2004)

CSS hat noch einen Eigenschaftsausdruck der ähnliches bewirkt:
&nbsp;*&rsaquo;**&rsaquo;*&nbsp;W3.org › Visual effects › overflow
&nbsp;*&rsaquo;**&rsaquo;*&nbsp;SELFHTML: CSS Stylesheets / CSS-Eigenschaften / Positionierung und Anzeige von Elementen › overflow

Beispiel:
	
	
	



```
<div style="width:180px; overflow:auto"><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/images/menupics/logoheader.gif" width="439" height="80" alt=""/></div>
```


----------

